

Understanding ECMAScript 6 - miralabs
https://leanpub.com/understandinges6/read/

======
mistercow
Wow, that unclosable add to cart banner made this way too annoying to look at
on my phone.

~~~
dreen
I don't know maybe that's the point. In any way reading programming books on
the phone doesn't really make sense to me.

